# 67 Tilt Column in a 66 question



## Lennox (Oct 17, 2012)

I have installed a 67 tilt column in my 66 , or what I believe to be a 67 column. It is the same length as my original non tilt column. The column wiring is a bit different as this tilt column has 4 way flashers. Any guidance on the wiring of this column to my original 66 wiring would be much appreciated.


----------

